# تنظيمات اتصالات للمباني في دولة الإمارات 2008



## ali-eng (3 يونيو 2009)

إليكم التنظيمات الخاصة بأنظمة الإتصالات السلكية بالمباني التابعة لشركة إتصالات في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة مهمة لكل مهندس كهرباء يعمل في الإنشاءات 2008 حيث يتم استخدام تكنولوجيا GPON 
Giga Passive Optical Network 

ملاحظة: إذا وردت كلمة أو مصطلح لا تعرف لمعناه بإمكانك البحث عنه في الإنترنت أو السؤال هنا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك ..............


----------



## جهادالعويدات (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم حياك لله


----------



## عصام عبد الله (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم حياك لله*​


----------

